# I can't comment and see thunbnails using Chrome or Safari



## huynhvantinhftu

When I use Chrome or Safari (on both Window 7 and Mac OS El captain) to visit our forum, I can't comment because there is no box to leave my comments. I also can't create a new topic because, when I click "post new thread", I  just can see the line to insert title but there is no box to insert my content.
With Chrome and Safari, I also can't see the avatar of members.
Can anyone help me with this?
I thank you all so much.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, is this something that has changed recently? It sounds like you can't see anything that comes from our CDN (separate servers that the images and other scripts come from).  For instance, can you see this image? https://cdn77f.wordreference.com/data/avatars/m/807/807441.jpg?1497169793


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

mkellogg said:


> Hi, is this something that has changed recently? It sounds like you can't see anything that comes from our CDN (separate servers that the images and other scripts come from).  For instance, can you see this image? https://cdn77f.wordreference.com/data/avatars/m/807/807441.jpg?1497169793



I can't see this image. When I click the link, there is "This site can't be reached" on Chrome, and "Safari can't find the server" on Safari.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

I think this problem exists from the first time I participate our forum. On iOS of iPhone, I use Puffin to access our forum; on MacOS and Window, I use CocCoc Browser (a browser based on Chrome) to visit the forum.
But I think it would be better to access our forum by Safari and Chome and to be able to use Safari on iPhone/iPad to leave comment anytime.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, your access to that site is being blocked by something, probably either your company, internet provider or country.  Can you tell which? If it is blocked by your country, I can probably make some changes that will help.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

mkellogg said:


> OK, your access to that site is being blocked by something, probably either your company, internet provider or country.  Can you tell which? If it is blocked by your country, I can probably make some changes that will help.


If so, I think it may be my country that blocks my access. I think that because I am blocked everywhere on every device.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, let me know if it is working better a half hour from now. I made a change that should have fixed it.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

mkellogg said:


> Hi, let me know if it is working better a half hour from now. I made a change that should have fixed it.


Hi, I thank you so much for your effort. The situation still has been unchanged. But I still check it in 30 minutes.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

Hi, mkellogg,
Unfortunately, the situation keeps unchanged.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, can you see this image?
https://forum.wordreference.com/data/avatars/m/807/807441.jpg?1497169793


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

mkellogg said:


> OK, can you see this image?
> https://forum.wordreference.com/data/avatars/m/807/807441.jpg?1497169793


Yes, I can see the photo in this link, but everything else is unchanged.


----------



## mkellogg

These two images for you should both be visible:
https://forum.wordreference.com/data/avatars/m/807/807441.jpg?1497169793
https://cdn77f.wordreference.com/data/avatars/m/807/807441.jpg?1497169793

I guess the second one is not.

If you open a command prompt on your computer and type:
ping forum.wordreference.com
ping cdn77f.wordreference.com

Do you get the same IP address? You, in Vietnam, should.  If you do not, then please go to www.whatismyip.com and tell me what IP address it says you have.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

yes, I am in Vietnam
I open command promp and type the test you require. I get my ip: 207.244.70.164
but ưhen I visit wwww.whatismyip.com, my ip: 14.186.140.80

there is one more new problem is that I can't leave comment and see avatar even with CocCoc browser, which I can do before. Now I only can use Buffin on iPhone.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

I also can see the image in the first link, but not the second link.
But I can't leave comment, see avatar and post new thread.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

https://photos.app.goo.gl/1jmFg0dS0mWZoL873


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

Only with "Hotspot Shield" app can I use full function of our forum with Safary on IPhone


----------



## mkellogg

OK, in Chrome:

1. Right click the page and choose Inspect.  It should open a new window.
2. Click the Network tab in the new window.
3. Go back to the page and reload it.
4. In the new window, take screenshots of the output.
5. Send the screenshots to me at forum07@wordreference.com

That should help me figure out the problem.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

Hi mkellogg,
I have sent you the result at your email.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

Hi mkellogg,
Can you change the forum to what it was on No 10 so I can use CocCoc to use all functions of the forum.


----------



## mkellogg

I have reverted the configuration back to the way it was before Nov 10. I hope this works for you. Sorry that I couldn't find a better solution.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

mkellogg said:


> I have reverted the configuration back to the way it was before Nov 10. I hope this works for you. Sorry that I couldn't find a better solution.


I thank you so much for your effort these days. 
Although I can't use Chrome to access the forum (I sync bookmarks by Chrome), I can use CocCoc. I happy now because can visit the forum; it is much better than I can do nothing. WR is always on my favorite list of webs.
One more, I really appreciate your endeavor. I thank you so much.


----------



## mkellogg

OK. I will probably be back with more testing at some point when I have a better idea of how to handle this difficult problem.


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

I don't know why everything is normal 30 minutes ago.
But now I can't see avatar. But I can leave comment by chrome


----------



## huynhvantinhftu

Now everything is ok. I can use Chrome and Safari with full function.


----------

